#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  Welke 5 gebeden zijn de verplichte?

## M3ieza

Salamoe aleikoem wa ra7matAllahoe wa barakatoehoe,

lieve mensen, ik hoop dat jullie mij kunnen helpen. ik wil graag weten welke 5 gebeden de verplichte zijn. ik heb vroeger nl. in de moskee geleerd dat sba7, duhr, asr, magreb en isha verplicht zijn. maar nu heb ik allerlei boekjes thuis liggen waarin staat dat fajr verplicht is en niet sba7. ik heb het ook aan de vader van een vriendin van mij gevraagd en die zegt dat je ze allebei moet bidden, allebei verplicht, maar dan zijn het er zes. wie kan me helpen.

Moge Allah jullie belonen, insha Allah!

----------


## Yousrah

> _Geplaatst door M3ieza_ 
> *Salamoe aleikoem wa ra7matAllahoe wa barakatoehoe,
> 
> lieve mensen, ik hoop dat jullie mij kunnen helpen. ik wil graag weten welke 5 gebeden de verplichte zijn. ik heb vroeger nl. in de moskee geleerd dat sba7, duhr, asr, magreb en isha verplicht zijn. maar nu heb ik allerlei boekjes thuis liggen waarin staat dat fajr verplicht is en niet sba7. ik heb het ook aan de vader van een vriendin van mij gevraagd en die zegt dat je ze allebei moet bidden, allebei verplicht, maar dan zijn het er zes. wie kan me helpen.
> 
> Moge Allah jullie belonen, insha Allah!*




In naam van Allah de Barmhartige de Eeuwige


de 5 verplichte gebeden zijn

Fadjr
dhoer
asr
magreb
isha samen met 3witr gebeden= roekoes




Wel de meeste mensen kunnen niet s morgens vroeg bij donker opstaan OM FADJR te bidden en daarom bidden ze het na opstaan.


salat sba3h is SOENNAH!!!!!!! en niet FARD/verplicht!!!!!

----------


## M3ieza

Salamoe Aleikoem,

Dank je wel voor je antwoord. dzazaak Allahoe khayran. nog 1 vraagje: is het Fajr-gebed 2 of 4 rak3at?

----------


## Victory

assalam'o alaikom

fajr is 2
zohr is 4
asr is 4
magreb is 3
isha is 4

en alleen deze zijn verplicht.

wasalam

----------


## M3ieza

Salaam aleikoem,

Dzazaak Allahoe khayran Victory en Yousrah. Moge Allah jullie belonen insha'Allah.

----------


## a-Salafi

> _Geplaatst door M3ieza_ 
> *Salamoe aleikoem wa ra7matAllahoe wa barakatoehoe,
> 
> lieve mensen, ik hoop dat jullie mij kunnen helpen. ik wil graag weten welke 5 gebeden de verplichte zijn. ik heb vroeger nl. in de moskee geleerd dat sba7, duhr, asr, magreb en isha verplicht zijn. maar nu heb ik allerlei boekjes thuis liggen waarin staat dat fajr verplicht is en niet sba7. ik heb het ook aan de vader van een vriendin van mij gevraagd en die zegt dat je ze allebei moet bidden, allebei verplicht, maar dan zijn het er zes. wie kan me helpen.
> 
> Moge Allah jullie belonen, insha Allah!*


Assalaam u'alaikum,

Er zijn zoals al eerder vermeld, 5 gebeden, die verplicht zijn in de Islaam. Er is echter een misverstand, waar velen in de war mee zijn, namelijk, dat al Fajr hetzelfde als Sobh is. Er is een verplicht gebed dat al fard (verplicht) genoemd wordt en sunat al fajr. De een is verplicht, terwijl de andere mu'kadah (de Profeet (sallallahu 'alaihi wa sallam) liet het nooit na deze te verichten) is, zoals ook al witr, na het laatste gebed (al isha).

----------


## Victory

> _Geplaatst door a-Salafi_ 
> *Er is echter een misverstand, waar velen in de war mee zijn, namelijk, dat al Fajr hetzelfde als Sobh is.*


assalam'o alaikom

De sobh gebed is hetzelfde als de fadjr gebed, ik noem het altijd sobh, aangezien veel arabieren niet weten wat 'sobh' is, heb ik maar met fadjr geantwoord hiervoor.



*(0168) Wat zijn Salaat as-Sobh en Salaat Ash-Shoeroek?

Vraag: Mijn 1e vraag is: Wat is shoeroek-gebed (dit staat op de gebedskaart). Wanneer moet deze worden gebeden. Ik heb een keer gehoord dat je deze bidt als je fadjr niet op tijd hebt gedaan.Je kunt dan fadjr en shoeroek bij elkaar nemen. Mijn tweede vraag is: Wat is Sobh en wanneer dient deze gebeden te worden(is het ook verplicht).Als je het wil doen, moet dat VOOR Fadjr of nadat de fadjr is aangebroken en in welke volgorde?*

Antwoord:

*In de naam van Allah de Erbarmer de Meest Barmhartige 

Beste zuster 

In verschillende overleveringen leest men dat al-fadjr gebed ook wel sobh' genoemd wordt, beiden zijn hetzelfde. 'Athaa' ibn yazied Al djonda'ie heeft gezegd dat hij Abou Sa'ied Al khodarie heeft horen zeggen:"Ik heb de boodschapper van Allah horen zeggen:"Er is geen gebed na Sobh' totdat de zon stijgt en er is geen gebed na Salat Al 'asr totdat de zon ondergaat" (Boekharie 551). 

In bepaalde gebieden wordt Alfadjr aangegeven als "Soennat Al fadjr" (de twee rak'as die verricht worden voor de verplichte fadjr gebed). Maar dit is een niet een wettige benaming. We onderscheiden hierbij twee gebeden, en wel Soennat Al fadjr en de verplicht gebed Al fadjr, Sobh' is hetzelfde als de verplichte fadjr gebed. 

Wat Shoeroeq (zondsopgang) betreft, de profeet heeft een verbod gesteld om tussen Alfadjr en zondsopgang te bidden. Overgeleverd door 'Omar ibn Elkhatab dat de boodschapper van Allah ons heeft verboden om een gebed te verrichten na salat Asobh' (fadjr), totdat de zon opkomt. En na Al 'asr totdat de zon ondergaat." (Al boekharie 547). 

Aboe Hoerayra (moge Allah's tevredenheid met hem zijn) heeft gezegd:"de boodschapper van Allah heeft mij geadviseerd om geen afstand te nemen van drie dingen totdat ik sterf: dat ik drie dagen van ieder maand vast, het bidden van de doh'a-gebed en het bidden van Alwietr voor dat ik ga slapen" (Boekharie 1107). 

Adoh'a gebed kan men na de zonsopgang verrichten. Overgeleverd door Sa'id ibn Naafie' dat hij zei:"Aboe Bieshr Al ansaarie (moge Allah's tevredenheid met hem zijn) heeft me een keer Salat Adoh'a zien bidden toen de zon opkwam, hij heeft mij afgeraden om te bidden bij zonsopgang en zei de boodschapper van ALlah heeft gezegd:"Bid niet, tot na de zondsopgang.." (Ahmed 20884). 

En Allah weet het het beste. 

Cyber-imam Het team van al-Islaam.com*

wasalaam

----------


## M3ieza

Salamoe aleikoem,

ok dus nog 1 keer samenvattend. Fajr is dus hetzelfde als sob7, sob7 is dus geen soennah-gebed?

in ieder geval bedankt voor jullie reacties. Moge Allah jullie belonen insha Allah.

----------


## Mouzie

> _Geplaatst door a-Salafi_ 
> *Er is een verplicht gebed dat al fard (verplicht) genoemd wordt en sunat al fajr. De een is verplicht, terwijl de andere mu'kadah (de Profeet (sallallahu 'alaihi wa sallam) liet het nooit na deze te verichten) is, zoals ook al witr, na het laatste gebed (al isha).*


Assalaam Oe Aleikoem

Ik heb nooit geweten dat Soennat-El-Fadjr een Soennah Moe'Akkede is. Heb je hier toevallig Dalil voor?

Mouzie

Wassalaam Oe Aleikoem

----------


## Minhaj elmoslim

Salaam broeders.


De verplichte gebeden in de islam 

zijn

Sobh is 2
zohr is 4
asr is 4
magreb is 3
isha is 4


Fajr gebed is twee rakhat die de proffet altijd bidde en heet dus soenna moeakada.

Fadr wordt gebeden na de adan(Oeproep voor het gebed voor iedereen in marokko hoor je dat welleens op straat) en voor de ikama(dat is de oproep vlak voor we gaan bidden als de mensen opstaan.

Dus fadr bid je na de adan voor de ikama.

Ben je telaat bid het dan na de ikama voordat de zon opkomt.


Dan kan je het ook wel bidden maar dan is het net als of je dohr bij asr tijd gaat bidden dus ben je telaat.

wasalaam

----------


## Minhaj elmoslim

Wilt er iemand meer weten over de islam heo moet ik bidden( reageer dan met je email adres

We hebben activiteiten die met jongeren worden gedaan maandelijks in het weekend.

nader uitleg wordt gestuurd op je mail.

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door M3ieza_ 
> *Salamoe aleikoem wa ra7matAllahoe wa barakatoehoe,
> 
> lieve mensen, ik hoop dat jullie mij kunnen helpen. ik wil graag weten welke 5 gebeden de verplichte zijn. ik heb vroeger nl. in de moskee geleerd dat sba7, duhr, asr, magreb en isha verplicht zijn. maar nu heb ik allerlei boekjes thuis liggen waarin staat dat fajr verplicht is en niet sba7. ik heb het ook aan de vader van een vriendin van mij gevraagd en die zegt dat je ze allebei moet bidden, allebei verplicht, maar dan zijn het er zes. wie kan me helpen.
> 
> Moge Allah jullie belonen, insha Allah!*


lees het boek van Sjich al Albani Ra7iemmoe Allah:

"Siffat as salat an nabie"

a.k.a 

"Het gebed van de Profeet ( uitgebreid ) "

Geel boek ( de uitgebreidde versie !!!!!!! ) 10 euro te verkrijgen bij Masjid at Tawheed in Amsterdam, je krijgt echt geen spijt !!!!

la3ouwn


p.s de 2 rakaats voor Fajr zijn beter dan de hele wereld met alles erin !!!!!!! Staat in een hadieth.

----------


## M3ieza

Salaam aleikoem,

Ridouan, mijn broeder. Dzazaak Allahoe Khayran. Ik zal insha'Allah je raad opvolgen en dat boek zo snel mogelijk halen. Bedankt broeder en moge Allah je belonen insha'Allah.

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door M3ieza_ 
> *Salaam aleikoem,
> 
> Ridouan, mijn broeder. Dzazaak Allahoe Khayran. Ik zal insha'Allah je raad opvolgen en dat boek zo snel mogelijk halen. Bedankt broeder en moge Allah je belonen insha'Allah.*


amien wa iajkie, suc 6 3anak Allah

----------

